# 2 male mice up for rehome with full cage set up



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i can not believe i am doing this and feel terrible but its not down to me(hubby) he wants me to find a new home because he cant stand there smell!  
it doesn't matter which room there in he still complains and he's saying its not nice to come home to a stink.
tbh i don't find it that bad,yes they have a certain smell but i thought my rats were worse. apparently he says not.

anyway i've pleaded with him and he doesn't want to know.
so i have been told they need to go,his words not mine.

some of you may know pebble was neutered. he's around 4-5 months old.then we have entire bobby whos around 6-12 months old.not sure on approx age due to being from an ex breeder so he has been a stud. 
now i do not want them going to a breeder! nor do i want them to go as feeders :cursing: 
they are to go to a loving pet home only.

they will come with a full cage set up which includes savic rolly wheel which they both love. ropes,sputnik,house,wooden toys,tubes,hay huts,2 water bottles,food bowl,any left over food and the gabber rex cage which is 71cm long. they were previously housed in a savic mickey cage as pebble is quite small.but there fine in the gabber as its only 8mm bars.

they get on very well together.they playfight and chase and bobby likes to chase pebble there is squeaking that goes on but its not at all aggressive and there has never been any wounds on either mouse.
they ping about when doing it. and if it sounds to rough i shout and they stop.

they are skittish in the cage but out of it there lovely friendly boys that like a run on the bed or sofa.
never ever bitten!

they are fed on mixed millet seeds,vitalin dog food,harrisons banana brunch and porridge oats.they do love the seeds though and they like me to sprinkle some all over the cage so they can dig for them as well as have it in there bowl.
they love sweetcorn!
and chicken pref on the bone.

so thats my boys 
if anyone can offer a loving home that will keep me in touch of how there doing would be great, and i can deliver up to 20 miles from de110xd.

a genuine mouse loving home is required this is most important.
please pm me if your geniunly interested.
Amy


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

It's such a shame you're so far away, I'm so sorry you have been made to make this decision [hugs]


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh hun this must be breaking your heart, I would offer but it probably wouldnt be a good idea to move them into a house with females in case it affected their relationship. I just wanted to say Im sorry to read this and (((hugs)))


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

I don't know a lot about mice, otherwise I'd take them in, esp. since I also live in Derbyshire. I've had mice before, just not recently. If you can't find anywhere else for them...?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey fatrat thankyou for your kind offer, I will keep you in mind definately.
Just out of interest where abouts are you?

Thanks
Amy


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

I'm in Belper


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh your not far from me only 35 mins away.
I've had no other interest yet.
How confident are you with mice? I noticed you have 21 rats, lol.
Would you have time to spend with them?
Also being as pebble is neutered and younger than bobby what would you do if bobby died before pebble?
Sorry for the questions.
I just need to find the perfect home for these two, and hubby is getting impatient as I've been putting it off for a month when he thinks I've been looking for a home for them.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Blade how old is Bobby now? Is he of a neuterable age?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

tbh Gill i don't know.
he was from a small family run pet shop and the man that breeds there small animals had used bobby a few times and then sold him to the pet shop with his sons in the hope he'd be sold into a pair. as it turned out he was left alone. so i don't know but he's a big chunky mousie. so he could be anywhere between 6-12 months old.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

blade100 said:


> tbh Gill i don't know.
> he was from a small family run pet shop and the man that breeds there small animals had used bobby a few times and then sold him to the pet shop with his sons in the hope he'd be sold into a pair. as it turned out he was left alone. so i don't know but he's a big chunky mousie. so he could be anywhere between 6-12 months old.


He might be too old then, I was just thinking if you could get him neutered they barely smell at all, Ive got two neutered boys who dont smell hardly at all.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Aw that's such a shame Blade   I'm so sorry you have to do this. If I was closer to you I would offer to help. I'll keep my fingers crossed that your boys find a loving home.xxx


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Oh your not far from me only 35 mins away.
> I've had no other interest yet.
> How confident are you with mice? I noticed you have 21 rats, lol.
> Would you have time to spend with them?
> ...


I've been having a think about it and tbh rats and mice aren't that different haha, mice are just smaller and cuter. I'm sure I'd be great with them 
I would definitely have time to spend with them, I'm at home 24/7 lol
If one died before the other I would defo have to get another (or two) to keep him company, that's how I ended up with 21 rats, I have GMR to the extreme 
It's a shame you have to find somewhere else for them to go, I'd never be able to part with mine  & not to worry, I'd be asking a lot of questions too, I couldn't imagine my babies living somewhere else, but like you said I'm only 30ish miles away.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'll pm you fatrat.

Thanks for everyone's kind words, needless to say hubby and I aren't on speaking turns properly.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

It seems I'm unable to send u a pm fatrat because you don't have many posts.
So could you email me at [email protected] and we can go from there.


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

Hmm, yeah, I only signed up the other day. Ok! I'll email you now


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey I have emailed you back


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Just seen this...so if you need any help etc...I am here hun  Btw being coy cos OH is watching lol xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Lol niki 
Thanks Hun.
I think fatrat is going to have them.
But I'll keep you informed x


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have 3 mouse cages upstairs and plenty of experience with mice, having kept multiples for years and I adore the little creatures. If I was in my own place i'd offer them a home like a shot but my Mum just wont let me keep them anymore, especially males as they are a tad whiffy!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have some great news guy.
I've been very very nice to hubby and managed to talk him round into letting me keep my boys. On the condition that they are to stay in the rat room and and I have to keep the door shut.
I've such a banging headache because I was really upset but he says he can see how much I love them.

So this thread can now be locked!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2012)

That's awesome news


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I am now officially doing my happy dance, it isnt pretty and its all your hubbys fault Blade, I hope hes happy now


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i was very sad for you when i started reading this thread, so im really glad to find youve managed to get round your oh & you can keep your lil mouse boys afterall


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

Awesome news!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Lmao Gill, I can just see you now shaking your bum.

Yes peeps I'm very happy


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Woooooo!!!!:thumbup::thumbup: Great news!!


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

When i read this i was so gutted for you Blade but now i'm so so happy you get to keep the 2 boys! I always love seeing pictures of them and the little stories to go with it


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Awww Amy I'm glad you've been allowed to keep your little mousies and I'll bet that they are too


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Glad your OH came through in the end! Was nice to inadvertantly teach my own OH what happens when OHs fail us  Great news hun


----------

